# Archangel genetics anyone?



## siimis (Dec 21, 2007)

Could someone tell me anything about archangel / gimpel genetics? Genetic pattern for gimpel would be great!

I got a flock of mongrel gimbels and I'd like to breed them to look more like pure ones. But how to pair them to get the best result?

Most of them are all black with the iridescence sheen, few have some bronze in the chest, few have darkish bronze all over except wings, but the color is not so intence as it should be. All of them lack crest. Some have white flights, but I desided not to care about that right now.

Then there is a weird colored one, it looks like brown Spread. Should I use him at all? Is a brown winged gimpel possible? I don't really care about the standard all that much, we don't have shows anyway.

I have one bird with a crest, that I thought I could use to get crest to gimpels. He's most probably resessive yellow. The colour is not the best possible to mix with gimpels I guess? What gene makes a gold gimpel? Is it the same dilute that makes resessive red yellow?

I also have some really nice chequered Nuremberg larks. Is their color genetically same as gimpel? Could I use them to get gimpel?

I don't have access to any good quality gimpels, so I have to make the best of what I have. I live in Finland, and we have only few breeds here and importing birds is both difficult and expensive, and the only other gimpels are a flock of archanges that run from one single pair imported over ten years ago and they are so inbred they have fertility problems. So I tought it would be better in a long run to "recreate" the breed and widen the gene pool.

Sorry about any grammar mistakes, english is not my native language!

-katri


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My suggestion would be that you join the genetics for pigeons group on Yahoo.
It's full of genetic "experts" that are sure to be able to help you. I've heard a good amount of talk about gimpels on there, so I know someone can help you there 

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/geneticsforpigeons/

Other sites that _may_ help, just keep in mind many patterns and things have different names they may be called by.

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html
http://www.angelfire.com/oh/raraavis/genetics.html


Found this about Archangels by the way, although I don't think it talks much about genetics.
http://www.pigeoncote.com/hilight/archan/archan.html


----------



## siimis (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for the advice! Those websites I knew already, but the genetics group seems very promising! I'll post all my questions there too  

-katri


----------

